# News



## Monkey (Jan 14, 2013)

Baby Gregory Ellis Moore arrived by elcs today at 10.13am, 9lb 6oz. He's lovely and we're ok so far. First 2 BG readings have been ok,and I'm doing well but uncomfy as expected.


----------



## gail1 (Jan 14, 2013)

well done wonderful news


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 14, 2013)

Aw congratulations monkey how wonderful. Lovely names xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2013)

Congratulations Monkey!  My great-nephew is called Ellis 

Wishing you all well


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Jan 14, 2013)

Congratulations!! Wonderful news. I hope you are doing well and make a full recovery soon xx


----------



## Kerry Type 1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Congrats !! X


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2013)

Monkey well done big congrats


----------



## Urbansoulpie (Jan 14, 2013)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!

I'm going in for induction next week - I'm terrified!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2013)

Urbansoulpie said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm going in for induction next week - I'm terrified!!!!



Good luck!!!


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 14, 2013)

Congrats!!  Take things easy & rest when you can!  Hope you're feeling more comfortable soon. Xx


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 14, 2013)

Wooooo!!!!  Congratulations :0).   Happy family time.


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations to you all


----------



## newbs (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations! on the birth of your new baby Son


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jan 19, 2013)

CONGRATS MONKEY...

We sure have been running a close race together!! Eva born 11/1/13 and weighed 8lb 6oz

Hope all are doing well and that C loves his new brother. 

I had a CS in the end and I too was uncomfortable but I'm amazed at how well and fast I have recovered each day! I wished they would have just listened to me when I stressed I wanted a CS in the first place but no, was forced to give natural birth a try...grr


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 19, 2013)

Congratulations to you on the birth of little Gregory.  Glad to hear all went well.

Tina xx


----------



## Monkey (Jan 19, 2013)

Suze, I know! Had been hoping for good news from you. So pleased blood glucose stuff worked out ok for Eva. Was your colostrum useful?


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jan 19, 2013)

Monkey said:


> Suze, I know! Had been hoping for good news from you. So pleased blood glucose stuff worked out ok for Eva. Was your colostrum useful?



Golly...was it!! She suffered with jaundice and as a first timer, I was petrified when I saw her in the incubator with the UV lamp, but I now have learnt that jaundice is common. I think the colostrum helped as she was only just treatment level and also she has struggled to latch on for breastfeeding so the colostrum was at least a little bit of nourishment for her. I'm deffo Team Colostrum Harvesting!! I am now expressing and feeding her my milk but just via a bottle (and daddy can help out too!!)

Did everything go ok for you? ...yours was a planned cs wasn't it. (If a next time I'll deffo be forceful and go for it...even if I have to go private and pay. I was absolutely exhausted and would have like to have saved my energy)

ps - we had Ellis on our list for a boy too!!!!


----------



## cazscot (Feb 19, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## fencesitter (Feb 19, 2013)

Congrats Monkey and Suze!


----------



## Lizzzie (Feb 19, 2013)

Congratulation Monkey!!!! Bet you're looking fwd to a chilled blood-sugar recuperation period.

Urbansoulpie, Good Luck !!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Feb 19, 2013)

Congratulations, all that hard work will now feel certainly worth the effort I'm sure


----------

